
Satellite images analyzed by neural networks to determine solar power potential - bryanrasmussen
https://www.vision-systems.com/non-factory/article/14038633/deeproof-solar-power-potential-neural-network-system-automates-assessments
======
mttadaith
I presume this is a copy of Project Sunroof but open source.
[https://www.google.com/get/sunroof/faq/](https://www.google.com/get/sunroof/faq/)

